# Downloading programmes onto Linpus lite



## donmaico (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been trying to install skype via Fedora 6 on my newly acquired Acer Aspire 1 and although I seemed to successfully install it, I couldnt find an icon anywhere to open it.Upon phoning Linux tech dept I was told its not possible to download any programmes .Is that correct? Oddly I was able to download Yahoo Messenger but its only accessible via the Browser icon, not independently as it is with my Mac.Thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF!!

Hi,

It is always possible to install programs on an OS. It all just depends on what privilages you have on the system. You said that you phoned "Linux tech dept." I don't know what dept. that was, but there had to more to it than just that. Was this tech dept. the one from your company or a company that does this for a job? 

I am just not quite sure what they ment, if you could tell us what else they said it would be wonderful.

Cheers!


----------



## donmaico (Oct 31, 2008)

wmorri said:


> Welcome to TSF!!
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


I rang a number Acer gave me and assumed it was the Linux tech dept ( 50p per min.).The chap who answered spoke very quickly, but i am fairly sure he said I wouldnt be able to install Skype,He seemed keener to explain how the already installed Messenger works.
Anyway i have now discovered some of the keys arent working properly so I shall take it back to Currys.I dont suppose they will be able to give me the correct advice on downloading though as they dont seem that knowledgeable .Thanks


----------



## donmaico (Oct 31, 2008)

well I have a replacement now but to compound the felony it didnt let me set a password.In fact it went straight past the set time and language functions too( both of these seem to have n=been set automatically)


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I don't have a clue were you are going with this. What are you talking about a felony for. Did you commit a crime or something? It sounds like you are tying to install something, possibly an OS, but I am not sure by your last post.

Cheers!


----------



## donmaico (Oct 31, 2008)

wmorri said:


> I don't have a clue were you are going with this. What are you talking about a felony for. Did you commit a crime or something? It sounds like you are tying to install something, possibly an OS, but I am not sure by your last post.
> 
> Cheers!


no no .No crime, lol.I meant it figuratively speaking.My wife got a replacement but as it turned(and I learnt this later) the store gave her an ex demonstration one because they didnt have any others in stock.They obviously must of set up a password but forgot to tell her or to change it for that matter.I shall take it back tomorrow and get them to sort it.

with the previous one I was trying to install Skype without success, to do the same with this one I have to key in the password but as i obviously dont know it ,I have not been successful


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry for not understanding. It is just that some people mean that in a literal sense, and then we have to do things about it. 

When you get your computer back and hopefully it works this time you might want to have a look at these links: Skype Linux Download. 

Also, i just found this in google I kinda forgot about it. When you are able to run the eee without password hangups you need to run these two commands:

```
sudo apt-get update
password:

and

sudo apt-get upgrade
password:
```
This is how it will look in terminal. When this is all finished you will have skype 2.0 installed from the Asus repositories.

Cheers!


----------



## donmaico (Oct 31, 2008)

oh dear this is becoming incredibly frustrating-
after changing the password set up by the store I once again downloaded Skype . A pane asking for a password comes up with the words "authenticating as root" above where the password goes .I key in the password and its rejected. I try again and again and finally it sends me to change the password which I do only for it to be rejected once again.None of this happened with the previous acer .
Another thing the store manager suggested I use WinE - windows enabler for Linux for any future downloads.I clicked on to the Linux version only to be confronted by a number of options yet again.My Mac does not have any of these infuriating options- just the one...... simple really.
I have both my computers running wirelessly with security which uses a different password .I tried that one as well but to no avail.
I almost feel like committing a real felony by pretending the Acer is a discus:upset:


----------



## suecoo66 (Jun 23, 2008)

donmaico said:


> I rang a number Acer gave me and assumed it was the Linux tech dept ( 50p per min.).The chap who answered spoke very quickly, but i am fairly sure he said I wouldnt be able to install Skype,He seemed keener to explain how the already installed Messenger works.
> Anyway i have now discovered some of the keys arent working properly so I shall take it back to Currys.I dont suppose they will be able to give me the correct advice on downloading though as they dont seem that knowledgeable .Thanks


I've managed to install Skype and VLC media player, there is an aspireone support forum that is useful http://www.aspireoneuser.com/forum/
Also try this:
http://www.acer.com/aspireone/support/files/connect.html


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

suecoo66, while I am sure that your intentions are good, I would like you to realize that you are posting in a thread that is almost a year old, and no one has post since. 

There for I am closing this thread. Please just look at the date of the last post before posting in old posts.

Cheers!


----------

